# Ha-ha!! New filly! Picture overload



## texasgal

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Went back and looked at all the pics up close. Her little life has just drastically changed.. it'll be fun to watch her go from wary and scared, to calm and trusting ....

SO.MUCH.FUN.


----------



## smrobs

She sure can spin that little body around and take off.



























I think she's going to have a dorsal stripe when she's shed off. Her momma had a very prominent one.









Again with the spin-bolt








































































Last one, a really good picture of her beautiful blue eye.


----------



## aldebono

SO CUTE! Congratulations!


----------



## busysmurf

PICTURES!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2horses

I have been waiting for these pictures. She's precious! I love the blue eye and markings.


----------



## amp23

Yayyyy. I love her!


----------



## Wallaby

She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!
She is quite the good looking gal, considering her past circumstances. I'm super impressed!

I bet you can't wait to ride that spin-bolt, right...?? :wink: :rofl:


----------



## Critter sitter

WOW she is pretty Smrobs!! you picked a great filly


----------



## tinyliny

She's a real corker!


----------



## JaphyJaphy

Congrats! She's gorgeous! I'm sure you two will be an awesome team


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

*grabby hands!!!*

She's absolutely gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

She's lovely Robs. Can you keep us updated with her progress, I'd love to read a training log if you have time to write one.


----------



## franknbeans

SHe is quite the looker! Even in her fuzzy babyhood! THis will be fun to watch......and I have my fingers crossed that the "spin-bolt" will only happen when you ask for it......lol


----------



## cowgirl4753

she sure looks good, all tnings considered. Think youve got a diamond in the rough in that little filly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I am amazed that she is in that good of shape in February considering that she is feral. Nice baby! I love her color as well.


----------



## smrobs

Thanks guys!

Wallaby and FNB, I am not looking forward to trying to ride that out...but maybe she'll get over it in the next couple of years LOL.

Celeste, I think the reason why she still looks so good is that she was still nursing when we captured them. Her momma looked pretty bad.

I'm debating whether or not to go ahead and add some alfalfa pellets to her diet. I figure it couldn't hurt.


----------



## HollyLolly

Oh my goodness she's gorgeous!



> Holy suspension, Batman!! She's got quite the "lofty" trot LOL.


I've never seen a horse levitate before...

I'm so pleased she's yours! And she's stunning, so unique! Please keep us up to date with her training progress, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Well it's about stinkin' time!  That face & blue eye get me, she's going to be one flashy mare. Love the peeling out pics, may not be fun the first few rides but think about how fun she will be unleashing that athleticism on cattle! I watch Honor doing the same thing and think the same...first thought is always holy ish that's gonna suck and second thought is woo I can't wait to capitalize on that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

Oh my! I swear my eyes have turned green with the envy! Gorgeous doesnt cover it, and I also hope you start a thread with her progress so that I can oogle her repeatedly!


----------



## fkonidaris

Absolutely gorgeous! Sooo cute! Congrats and best of luck with her!!!


----------



## Cherrij

She looks great, and she has captured the focus of her neighbours too.. they can't stop watching her... 
She is absolutely stunning, and I also cant wait to see more progress.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Wow, Robs! You are gonna have fun with this cutie! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

She got to be one of the best looking ferals I've ever seen;real nice filly!


----------



## blush

Ahhhhhhhh too cute!!!!
She is absolutely precious! I can't wait to see her all grown up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

Congrats! She is stunning!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

You picked a good one! She is super nice looking, athletic,& full of chrome! Congrats on getting her home....now to the gentling.


----------



## smrobs

Okay, she is just the sweetest thing! I went out this afternoon and started messing with her. Within about an hour I had a halter on her and she was tentatively leading all over the round pen. She'd still have those "ZOMG, what is this thing on my face" moments, but they were few and far between. The thing that took the longest was just getting a hand on her that first time. After I finally touched her, it was less than 5 minutes and I had the halter on and I was scratching her all over her head, neck, and even a bit onto her back and belly (I didn't want to push it too far and cause a freak out).

So, I've got some new pictures of her "gentling" LOL.

Here, I had just got the rope on her and she was having her !OMG! moments


















Here, she was finally starting to face up when I would put pressure on the rope


















Then, I just put her up in the small pen and took my time working closer to her









She's thinking about smelling my hand









Her very first human touch









She was really enjoying me scratching under her jaw



























Then, I was able to slip the halter on (I know it's too big, but it's all I had)


















And start scratching her all over


----------



## smrobs

I put her back out in the bigger pen and I went to get some more treats because she ate all the ones I had in my pocket


















And finally, she'll lead just a bit..


----------



## Celeste

That is just awesome!!!


----------



## Cherrij

Smorbs? Are you in for a suprise?


----------



## smrobs

^^LOL, what surprise would that be? :think:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

She's awesome!!!! WOW she's so lovely!!! Albeit a little ornery!!!


----------



## Cherrij

Well... I hope this suprises you


----------



## Endiku

Hello cutie pie! Looks like she has a nice brain in there if she's picking up on everything so fast...that or she has one heck of a new trainer 

Thats what I love so much about the 'untouched' ones. They have no bad memories, vices, or anything to weed out. They're a fresh slate ready to be comformed into beautiful, well trained animals instead of bratty snots xD

Congradulations! Now you do realize that there is a 5 picture minimum for each week now that you have her, since we were deprived...right? 

Oh, and wanna send me that ge-or-geous horse in the backround of those first four pictures? You know...since I can't have Talyns sister and all...


----------



## smrobs

Oh, wow, Cherrij. Thank you!! That's beautiful .

Endiku LOL, don't worry, ya'll will be sick of seeing her before it's all said and done.

And, just because you like him so much.... (even though he's a stud of unknown age:wink he's got one eye that's half blue and half brown.


----------



## Cherrij

You are welcome Smorbs 
A beautiful horse is good inspiration. So hopefully you keep us very updated.
All the horses there are very beautiful... im jealous I cannot steal some of them


----------



## COWCHICK77

Very cool! She's ranchy looking  Excited for what's to come!


----------



## Endiku

Ok well maybe after a clip-clip he can come to me  I have no use for a stud unless he knows how to sweet talk very obstinant mares into obeying me! LOL.


----------



## Northernstar

As said 100 times before, she's_ gorgeous_. Congratulations!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Jen, she's stunning!! Congrats! I'm so glad that you were able to get her!


----------



## waresbear

Her neck looks better than in the first pictures when she was still with the herd. She is very ranchy looking, you have a good eye picking her out of that crowd. I have a feeling this girl is going to bond with you and vice versa. Can't wait to see her grow!


----------



## flytobecat

Finally, picts. She's such a cutie and smart too congrats!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Beautiful! So glad you got her Smrobs!


----------



## SlideStop

Can't wait to see the progress!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover

Whoopeee!! I've been waiting for this for SO long!! 

She's as gorgeous as always and sounds like a fantastic little filly! I can't wait to see how far she goes with you


----------



## SorrelHorse

She is very nice!


----------



## Casey02

>


^^You can tell she is the new kid look at the background!

VV Photobomb LOL! 


>


I loooove her blue eye and the little white shes got going on under mouth!


----------



## MangoRoX87

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY Finally! I've been waiting for this since you made the first prospective thread. And now she is here!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad to hear that she is doing so well. I love her little belly patch-quite distinctive.


----------



## Evansk

My brain just overloaded on the cuteness of that Filly. I love the white spot on her chin! 

Cant wait for more updates on this beauty.


----------



## Northernstar

Agree with the above


----------



## WSArabians

She is uber cool! Looks exactly like this stud colt I got my eye on!


----------



## SaddleStrings

She is just the cutest thing ever! You have your work cut out out


----------



## Wild Heart

I was starting to wonder when you were going to go get that filly. 

She is absolutely stunning and I wish you the best of luck with her! 
From your recent posts sounds to me she is a quick learner.


----------



## Army wife

So, does she seem afraid of you? You gotta take videos!!!! If for no other reason then to look back on one day. And to show the ppl who don't believe you that she was ever wild


----------



## Lynxlover

She is absolutely adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Army, she is definitely afraid of me. I had to rope her again today just to get a hand on her :?.

I just have to remember that she's still so young, and freshly weaned, and never been touched LOL. I get to expecting too much of her too quickly.

I think tomorrow I'll introduce her to Dobe. So, more pictures coming if all goes well.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Love her! Pretty pretty blue eye!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Who's Dobe? I was thinking, what if you rode in there on another horse? Maybe she would get closer then if it was just you? Idk, I know nothing about wild horses lol Just a thought.


----------



## smrobs

Dobe is my gray Mustang. I don't mean riding him in there, I mean housing him in there loose with her so that she can start learning some mannerisms from a broke horse instead of the feral horses she's always been around.

IME, riding a horse in with a feral horse really doesn't help them get accustomed to a person on the ground. The only way to get them gentler is just to spend a ton of time with them.


----------



## smrobs

Okey-dokey, be prepared for another picture overload (though I'll try to sort through the 119 new ones for the best of them LOL).

I went ahead and put Dobe out there with her. It reminded me quickly why I liked putting an older broke horse in with wild ones. In the first couple of minutes, he sort of herded her around until she was following him. 































































She even tried to nurse once before she figured out there was no milk down there LOL


















If she didn't do what she was told, he would pin his ears, snake his neck, and mock charge her to get her moving.



























Once she figured that out, she was following him everywhere, even up to sniff around on me (he was sniffing for treats, she was sniffing just because he was).


----------



## smrobs

After that, she would follow me around and even let me walk up to her out in the open round pen and scratch her on the head/neck. There was none of the scared snorting and trembling she would do before when I walked up to her.




































Whenever I would go to walking away, she would follow me.


















In just a short time, she was feeling very confident and would walk right up to me
(these pix are not zoomed in at all)



























For a little while, I've been worried about her not eating as much as I thought she should. I've offered her a mix of really good alfalfa hay and medium quality grass hay, along with keeping a tub with some alfalfa pellets out there with her. She would eat the grass hay but hadn't touched the pellets or the alfalfa since she's been here. Since her momma wasn't here to teach her that it was okay to eat them, she just wouldn't. So, once she hooked onto Dobe, I let him show her that the pellets and hay are okay to eat.

She learned quickly LOL.


----------



## Northernstar

These are simply_ outstanding_! What careful measures you're taking with every step - Kudos! The last few had me holding my breath (regarding her not eating), and then, Yesss! Good boy, Dobe


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Go Dobe...What a good boy! He sure didn't waste any time whipping her in line lol. 

Thanks for posting the step by step pics. Very cool to see the progression of things and very informative. Keep up the great work. 

*TEAM DOBE*


----------



## amp23

I love all the pictures of Dobe. Isn't it great to have an old guy around?  It sounds like she came a long way in just one day!


----------



## aldebono

What a cute girl and a good boy Dobe is! Great role model.


----------



## Critter sitter

Wow that's awesome she'll be in your pocket in no time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

This is just great, so much progress just cuz of that old horse. Fantastic. I think this is my favourite thread now 
I get anxious when there are no replies


----------



## smrobs

LOL, thanks, guys. I darn sure don't know where I'd be if not for Dobe. He's the perfect babysitter as he's taught manners to all 3 of my young'uns (Rafe and Taz, now Talyn). I think maybe he is a better communicator because he wasn't raised in captivity.

Now that she's eating the alfalfa (she was _still_ eating a few minutes ago while I was finishing chores, she must have been hungry...or just finally decided that the food tasted dang good :wink, I'm keeping her and Dobe separated during feeding times. Lord knows he doesn't need all that rich food, he's fat enough already LOL. BUT, I'm keeping them in side-by-side pens so that they are still close and I am going to start turning them out in the roundpen together during the day.


----------



## smrobs

Darn, I just realized that I missed one of my favorites!

She loves having her left ear scratched...


----------



## COWCHICK77

WOW, didn't take her long to figure it out, I am loving this thread!
Good job to Dobe and Jen!


----------



## AnnaLover

What FANTASTIC progress you've made in such short time!!  Dobe is such a rock star.. and so is the filly! I'm amazed at how far she's already come!!

Boy is she cute, too ;-)


----------



## chubbypony

She is adorable. I cant wait to hear more updates, good job. :3


----------



## FlyGap

Super impressed! You picked a great little gal, can't wait to see her grow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

That is simply amazing!!! TEAM DOBE for sure!!!!


----------



## xlionesss

I cannot express how much I *LOVE* this thread!!!


----------



## 2BigReds

Goodness gracious she is darling! <3


----------



## TheRoundPen

Amazing! Looks like so much fun  Pretty girl


----------



## smrobs

Well, I'm not too happy with the weather (it was 70 degrees the day before yesterday), but she doesn't seem to mind it LOL. At least she doesn't have to dig through the snow to get to good food.


----------



## waresbear

A wee bit of snow never hurt anyone! Keep 'em coming, I am so enjoying this!


----------



## texasgal

smrobs said:


> Well, I'm not too happy with the weather (it was 70 degrees the day before yesterday), but she doesn't seem to mind it LOL. At least she doesn't have to dig through the snow to get to good food.


SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

The only thing cuter than yesterday's pics of her are these pics of her in the snow!

I think she's probably seeing the joy in not having to scrap for food ...


----------



## Wallaby

I just cannot get over how adorable she is! 

My absolute favorite color has to be dark bay/brown with blue eyes, a wide blaze and 4 white stocking... Ermmmm, it appears you may have found my dream horse. I'll be there to pick her up shortly. :lol:
Just kidding, but really. I'm in love with her. 

And what a bonus for her to have such a good mind, with her good looks! I think you've hit the jackpot here!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Jen I'm so happy that this is happening for you!! Lovely filly, lovely Dobe, and what a great experience this is for all parties involved!

 Cannot wait to see her all grown up either. She'll be your go to girl!


----------



## wetrain17

This looks like a fun and rewarding project. I can't wait to see more progress pictures on how she's doing? Did you name her yet, or did I just miss that post?


----------



## bjb

Awe! she is super cute I love a horse with a blue eye


----------



## LeynaProof

She is striking! And great job with how far you have come with her!! Keep us updated!! And more pics please!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

wetrain17 said:


> This looks like a fun and rewarding project. I can't wait to see more progress pictures on how she's doing? Did you name her yet, or did I just miss that post?


Yes she has a name  It's on the first post


----------



## Annanoel

This definitley needs to be a thread that you keep updating, otherwise I'm sure we'd all go crazy! Lol, I've been following from the beginning and I'm so glad you finally got her! She's beautiful and if you weren't so far away I'd suggest you hide her so she didn't vanish. I think she's going to grow into one beautiful horse she already is. Ah, can you tell I love her! Love her name too, very unique as she is. 

We NEED a video.


----------



## jaydee

Beautiful - love how the spectators had gathered to watch


----------



## smrobs

Okay, so today, I tried my old weanling halter on her. It fit better than that rope halter, but still not a good fit. She's just at that stage where she's between everything. Bigger than a weanling but smaller than a yearling LOL.


















And, been working with her and I can pick up her front feet with no fuss now. Haven't tried the backs, but as easy as she took the fronts, I can't see them being much of a problem. (which is good, since farrier will be here sometime next week for trims)


















AND, today was her first expedition out of the roundpen. Other than being a bit hesitant to walk past the rather large pickup and having a small freakout when my Step-mom opened the noisy sliding door too fast, it was rather uneventful.



























I got a kick out of it while I had her turned out with Dobe. Taz and Rafe came up to the fence to investigate and Taz was acting rather studly. So Dobe had to show off his inner stud and protect his "herd".


----------



## smrobs

Well, Dobe won their little "battle" and Taz took off across the pasture (their individual fencelines were several feet away, so there was no actual contact).









So that Dobe and Talyn could relax.




































I tried one of my other halters on her. I keep several nylon halters hanging around just in case I need one to send with a horse that I won't be getting back. This one was a smaller size than any of the others and I was hoping that it would fit her better. It didn't, but the color looked really good on her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh my goodness! I am in love with her! Great job so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I can't believe how well she is coming along!!! Good work!


----------



## Northernstar

Agree 100% with Drafty!!!! I'm_ also_ in love with Dobe - what a sweet boy to take her 'under his wing' - The last 2 photos of them are_ sooo_ precious for Valentine's Day


----------



## MangoRoX87

Yay! she's coming along so nicely! look at those tiny HOOVES! I could munch them UP!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

I missed this! This is that feral filly you posted about AGES ago, right?


----------



## smrobs

Yep, Sharpie, this is her .


----------



## waresbear

Dobe is so awesome and so are you SM!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

And TODAY's desktop picture will be:










Lovin' me some Dobe!


----------



## Annanoel

Love the picture of you and her! You've come so far already and she seems so willing. <3


----------



## EmilyJoy

I love that you've got a black horse, a white and a red  one of each color!


----------



## my2geldings

Those are quite the markings hey! very flashy little girl. Looking forwards to seeing you work with her. I nicely demand more pictures.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Wow, i havent been on this thread in a few days. Last i saw, you were just barely able to touch her. And already she is wearing a halter, leading, picking up feet and letting you lean on her! Im super impressed. She must have a great, calm personality. Shes a winner!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Dobe is such a great help! Lucky you to have such a helper. She's doing great.


----------



## egrogan

Just read all of this, and loved the Dobe intro. What a good teacher. She's adorable.

I don't know your other horses-are they all geldings? I love the thought of the wayward little girl being raised by three "big brothers"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesRForever

She is adorable. I love her eye  Congrats.


----------



## BBBCrone

*plays catch up*

OMG she's so cute!! I'm so happy you were finally able to get her.


----------



## smrobs

Egrogan, all but 1 of my other horses are geldings. One of my drafties is a mare. When Talyn gets to the point where she'll approach me and let me catch her without having to hem her up in a corner, then I plan on turning her out into the smaller paddock. In there, she would be with Dobe, Bessie (the Belgian mare), John (Percheron gelding), and Tiny (retired Belgian mule gelding). Eventually, she'll probably end up out in the big pasture with all the other horses you can see in the pictures, but that's probably quite a while away yet.


Anyway, no new pictures today. Batteries in my camera died and I don't have any new ones. I did manage to pick up her hind feet...after a pretty decent struggle. She would give them willingly enough to the rope, but when I got close enough to actually grab them with my hands, she would get anxious and try to get away. She went through a stage on both where she would lean all her weight on me but after I let her fall a couple of times, she stopped that. Thankfully, she only tried to kick me once in earnest. She missed, but I didn't...and she didn't try again.

After about 30 minutes, she would let me pick them up both ways with no fight (stretched out behind her and also folded up under her belly) so long as I went slow. 

So, hopefully the farrier coming will be relatively problem free and I do _promise_ pictures of that.

Oh, and I'll have to see if I can get my camcorder fixed. Dobe is getting to where he wants her to play. She hasn't quite got the idea yet, but it is funny as heck watching him run circles around the roundpen, bucking and farting :lol:.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Sounds like it's going great. I think Dobe has found his new calling in life.


----------



## COWCHICK77

She really is coming along!
Good job to you and Dobe! (he is quite the babysitter!)

I love it!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's cute, love the blue eye!


----------



## muumi

Please can I abduct Dobe? I need a man like him in my life!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PreciousPony

Oh my gosh, love her eyes!! She's a really pretty girl!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

What's not to love about Dobe?! Handsome and steady as a rock...doesn't get much better than that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL, just goes to show that the best horse in the world isn't necessarily the most expensive. A whopping $125 and a bit of training got me that amazing guy that I wouldn't take _any_ amount of money for now.

Well, today seems to have been her leap day. Everything today went smooth as glass. Other than a bit of hesitation when I went to pick up her back feet, she stood like a rock. And, today is the first time she didn't dodge away at least once when I went to catch and halter her.

Boy howdy she's got a really good mind on her.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, I guess I should have mentioned, I did finally manage to get my camcorder working so I'll try to get video tomorrow...but it takes forever to upload so I'll have it on here as soon as it's loaded.

Also, de-wormed her today. That was quite the non-event :lol:. She didn't even move when I stuck that tube way up in her mouth. Fed her a few treats before and after so hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I think Dobe just needs his own forum for all his fans
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk

So.. its about time for a picture update... just saying :lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87

Peeeeeectuuuuuuures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

I'm not going to look for pictures... but where is our promised video!?!?! C'mon SM, you startin to slack on us here, and spendin time with the gorgeous filly is not a viable excuse as we need our dose of her too!


----------



## ilikehorses2

Adorable!!!


----------



## riccil0ve

Oh Jen. You're going to post all these pictures and updates and make me fall in love with her, and then you're gonna start doing it less and less and I will be left feeling bereft just like I was with Rafe. Don't do that to me again!! Lol.

I am thrilled to see how she's coming along, I just love her. Such a pretty girl, and so smart!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch

Congratulations!!! She's gorgeous!! Absolutely love her color, very rich bay! Pretty eyes too! What are your plans for her in the future?


----------



## smrobs

Okay, I have a few new pictures from the last few days. Alas, it started raining yesterday and snowing last night (we ended up with about a foot, which is more snow than we've had at once in years). Also, for some reason, Youboob is being a POS and won't upload my video. I'll keep trying though.

Ugh, I despise the new photobucket. It takes for frigging EVER to load pictures }.

Anyway...finally, they're loaded.

Little Miss "Stuffing Her Face" the other day LOL.


















Her mane is all poofy so that makes her neck look a lot better than it really is.


















Coming to check me out at the gate.


















LOVE this picture.









This one too, Dobe watching over her while she slept









Looking all ****y in the rain yesterday...


----------



## smrobs

And the snow today









Showing off her new "skunktail" hairdo.


















And then, coming to check me out.


















Then, stuffing her face....again LOL.


----------



## smrobs

Holy huge pictures, Batman!!!!

Sorry about that, I guess that's one more reason to hate the new photobucket :?


----------



## texasgal

Great pics! She looks like she's starting to fill out a bit. She's plenty used to being out in the weather, but I bet she appreciates the full belly!


----------



## texasgal

Can't wait 'til she sheds and gets all shiney!


----------



## AnnaLover

Gahh she's so gorgeous!!  I LOVE the picture of her blue eye, too! Her brown eye is awful sweet and adorable as well ;-)


----------



## enh817

Wow, you got quite a bit more snow than we did here in SE Colorado. We were supposed to get a bunch, but the wind is so ridiculous here, I knew it would blow around our town. Looks like it blew right down to Texas. 


I can't get over how well put together the filly is, all things considered.


----------



## Northernstar

She looks so good, and well adapted - even with the snow! I know she's thinking, "Glad I'm not up there in N MI with their fresh 2'!" I can imagine what a luxury it is for her to have a full belly, and her very own "Uncle Dobe" watching over her- I'm loving him more and more as well


----------



## Evansk

Absolutely love this picture!


----------



## LeynaProof

Love the updates and pictures. She is coming along great! Keep em' coming!


----------



## rexing93

She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## smrobs

Well, here's a few new pictures. I haven't had a whole lot of time to do much with her in the last few days beyond spending just a bit of time scratching on her (which she is enjoying more and more). She got her very own improvised indoor run yesterday because we were expecting blizzard conditions and the way her pen was set up, there was nowhere for her to truly get under cover. And, all the runs in the barn were full so there was no other place to put her LOL.

So, I took some spare electric tape (non-electrified) and strung some of it from the corner of the front run to the edge of the barn door so that she could get "inside".






















































And it's a good thing I did too. We've had about 18-20 inches of snow accompanied by a 40 mph north wind. That has resulted in drifts that are 4-5 feet deep in places. I didn't even bother with trying to get my car out, I just walked up to the barn...or should I say trudged and, in some places, floundered LOL. This is, literally, more snow than we've had at once in over 20 years.


----------



## waresbear

She looks happy to be in "civilized" surroundings!


----------



## Ellieandrose

All of that snow looks beautiful! I wish we got that here! Well I am saying that in summer for us! But still where I am we only get frost at best, no snow.


----------



## smrobs

Well, youboob has finally agreed to start working with me and video is in the process of loading now. Only 860 minutes to go *eyeroll*. Maybe tomorrow I'll have it loaded.


----------



## paintluver

She is so pretty! She looks a lot like my new guy! I had to laugh when I saw the pic of the ice covered ponies, though they do look oh so very happy munching hay.


----------



## smrobs

Okay, I'll admit that the video is like 30 minutes long, but it's been almost 7 hours and it's only 43% completed :evil:.

SERIOUSLY, YOUBOOB? YOU FRIGGIN *SUCK*!


----------



## COWCHICK77

GAh! I couldn't watch a video that long anyhow (pouting) about 8 minutes max and my phone explodes, forget the computer it wigs out. It gets very angry.


----------



## Cherrij

smrobs said:


> Okay, I'll admit that the video is like 30 minutes long, but it's been almost 7 hours and it's only 43% completed :evil:.
> 
> SERIOUSLY, YOUBOOB? YOU FRIGGIN *SUCK*!


Well, shorter videos are better...


----------



## Celeste

Youtube will never load videos over 3 -5 minutes from my computer.


----------



## smrobs

Finally!


----------



## amp23

I love it! It seems like you were the perfect person to work with her. She seems fairly trusting of you. I also like the makeshift bareback pad you've made- I wish I could make myself one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

Awww...I love the little nose scratch she gets when you're playing with her fronts and she's being a good girl :wink:


----------



## EquineBovine

I LOVE your old man! He is just perfect! And the filly is lovely! Thanks for the updates


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Thanks for sharing that...it was great! When you were touching on her underbelly she was like, WHOA, HEY LADY, NO TOUCHIES! :shock: LOL So exciting to see her progress. She's doing so well. Kudos to you. :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## BBBCrone

She is just too adorable! She's seems to really trust you. I think you are going to have a great relationship.


----------



## smrobs

Okay, another picture overload LOL. I decided to braid her mane today because it's very poofy and all over the place and I'd really like to train it to stay to one side. Anyway, she did great with the brushing and just got a bit figety about halfway through. Other than that, she did great....though it really makes her ugly neck more noticable :/.

Nope, there's no wind there, that's just how her mane grows...straight up LOL.










She was rather unimpressed by the time we were through.


















"Don't look at me!"









Anyway, after that was done, I decided to take her out for a walk because outside is pretty much a gauntlet right now. Still have snow drifts about 2 feet deep in places...and mud puddles 2 feet deep in others LOL.

And, I decided it was time she learned to walk through the "people" door like all my other horses. She was a little unsure at first, but quickly decided that it was no big deal.


















"Are you really going to make me walk through this?"









*sigh*"Okay, fine."









Then, I decided to take her and introduce her around. Shut off the charger to the fence so nobody would get zapped and let them get to know each other across the fenceline.









Just a slight size difference there...




































She was very unimpressed by Taz's attempt at studliness


----------



## smrobs

And Rafe wasn't too sure about her.



























Her version of "talk to the hand" LOL









Even ******* came up for a sniff.









Then, we took a nice little walk down the road









She saw some interesting stuff, but nothing worthy of being even a little scared of.









Then, she met the horses in the "big horse pen"




































She was just as unimpressed with John's macho attitude as she was with Taz's


----------



## smrobs

Then we went back around through some mudholes and snow and then back into the barn...where she didn't even hesitate at the door.













































So, she had her little adventure and then went back to enjoying her mineral block and her hay.


----------



## Celeste

smrobs said:


>


I love this one. What a mane on the big horse! 

She is really doing well. I guess that the very things that spook barn raised horses won't even bother her. She's already seen the crazy things out in the world.


----------



## smrobs

Celeste said:


> She is really doing well. I guess that the very things that spook barn raised horses won't even bother her. She's already seen the crazy things out in the world.


Thank you . I'm thinking you might be right. I sort of hope so. Dobe was that way too, he once had a coyote jump out from between his front legs as we were loping across a pasture and all he did was flick an ear at it. However, he was absolutely convinced that the neighbor down the road had some sort of evil, shiny, horse eating dragon mounted on their boat trailer LOL.


----------



## texasgal

Her poor little neck .. couldn't help but laugh at this one:










My fav:


----------



## smrobs

LOL, yep, her neck is fugly, but I love her anyway. Maybe she'll muscle up a bit as she grows and when she's old enough to get started under saddle.

Either way, it seems like she's going to make a really good horse. She takes everything in stride and doesn't really freak out about anything now. If she stays that way, she may end up the type that anybody can ride. If that's the case, then she'll be more than worth her free price tag...fugly or not :wink:.


----------



## Celeste

I think the rest of her makes up for the neck. Hopefully she will fill out and her neck will look better eventually. If not, you might think about consulting a hairdresser about what to do with her mane..........


----------



## smrobs

If it ends up being truly horrible looking when she's grown, she may end up being the horse that gets a nice arched roach to hide it a bit better. :wink:


----------



## texasgal

I brought a little 2yo QH gelding home last summer.. he was underweight and his head was as long as his neck. He's put on quite a bit of weight (and is growing!) but his head is still as long (or longer) than his neck..


----------



## Cherrij

Wow, with mane braided her neck does not look great at all, but I am sure that in the future working a lot with building neck muscles you will manage to make her look great!
She is so cool with you, I am absolutely amazed.. I think a lot of people could learn a lot from you about horse training. such short time and an unhandled filly turns into such a nice horse.. 

oh, and I love both of the black horses 
The second, larger one is fabulous.


----------



## riccil0ve

Don't worry, Smrobs. Gracie was looking equally unattractive as a 7-9 month old, and she grew up just fine. =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

I just got to watch the video! I loved it. She's so good. Glad she didn't run you over!


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I really don't mind that she's a bit ugly, it gives her character :lol:. She's sound and healthy and doesn't have any faults that are likely to cause soundness or health issues. She'll always just be that horse that folks look at and say "Well....she's got pretty color".

That's okay with me, if she ends up being what I think she will, I doubt folks will care if she's ugly while she's packing beginners and kids around .


----------



## texasgal

She is NOT ugly .. now ya'll QUIT THAT!


----------



## smrobs

:lol: Okay, ugly is as ugly does. She's smart and willing and calm and tolerant. So that makes her pretty.


----------



## texasgal

She's still "finding herself" .. good lord, I could show you pictures of myself at about 14 ...... ugh! 

By summer, she'll be a different ponee...


----------



## Army wife

True. My baby gets put in back pasture on a regular basis! They all have ugly growing spurts


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Her neck doesn't look so bad when she actually has it all stretched out and such. I bet once she grows up a bit, gets some muscle, and learns how to carry herself it won't look so bad at all. 

....

If not, I like the roaching option! :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77

I got to watch a little of the video this morning! She sure is coming along, good job Jen!
Love the new pics too!


----------



## Sharpie

Aw, come on now, everyone goes through a bit of an awkward phase, cut her some slack.  I am confident her neck will catch up with the rest of her, though it may take a couple years.


----------



## smrobs

Okay, today was the first day I've been able to just walk right up to her out in the middle of the pen and pick all 4 feet up without a halter on her head or a fence on the other side of her.

I did find out that I'm really glad she's a (mostly) dark colored horse. She's kind of a filthy pig :?.



























I took her out for another little walk and after we got back, I decided to try to brush off some of the ick from her coat. I opened the door to the tack room, tossed the lead over her back, and left her standing in the isle of the barn while I went to get a curry.

I heard a "clop, clop, clop" and turned around to see this...









So, I backed up to the wall to give her some space and she ever so calmly walked in, turned around, and walked out LOL.


















So, I followed her out and brushed her down. Then she did it again when I went to go put the brush up. I beat her out that time though.









I messed with Taz just a bit after I turned her back out and, while I was walking back toward the house, I found this and thought it was really cool.


----------



## Country Woman

Very cute 
how is her training coming along 
I love her blue eye 
Is she a Paint


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's lookin good!! I don't think she's ugly either. ;-)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

smrobs said:


> :lol: Okay, ugly is as ugly does. She's smart and willing and calm and tolerant. So that makes her pretty.


Absolutely!!! The best kids horse that ever lived here was ugly as sin. Big grulla mare, head that would make even the most jugheaded nag look pretty, she had one nostril ripped off on a barbed fence at prior owners, was as long as a semi BUT you could toss a handful of kids on her and trust her to be a better babysitter than most human daycare providers. You'd have never guessed looking at that mare that she had hundreds of youth points and 4 world titles under her belt. An example of just how ugly she was...a bunch of the horses got loose and meandered down the rr tracks and ended up in the 'yard' of a local radio station. They called my grandpa and asked if he knew anyone missing a bunch of horses, they were certain they weren't his because one was a mule. :lol:

She's still very young, a bit of age & good solid work might just surprise you how she turns out.


----------



## smrobs

Today she had her first lesson in standing tied. Tied her to the trailer and then went in the house (I could still easily see her by peeking through the curtains and I could hear her as well).

After about 30 minutes of pacing, pawing, and whinnying, I guess she figured out it wasn't working so she stopped and just stood calmly with slack in the rope. I don't think that's too bad of a timeframe considering she's never been kept away from other horses before...at all.









She was even standing with a cocked leg .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> She was even standing with a cocked leg .


Little Miss does NOT look thrilled with the situation. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL, she's definitely like Dobe in that respect. You never have to guess what she's feeling because she makes it _obvious_.


----------



## Maple

smrobs said:


> She was even standing with a cocked leg .


That face is priceless... she is planning on how to get you back for this :lol:


----------



## Army wife

At least there's slack in your rope and you wont be needing to cut her loose :/ I take it she didn't pull back much? Or at all?


----------



## texasgal

Just seeing this and want to say I think it's AMAZING that you go so far as to do a spa mud mask facial for your horses.

Simply amazing..


----------



## Annanoel

I can't believe how fast she's picking everything up! Have to love that face when she's tied to the trailer. Can just imagine what she's thinking.  Loving the updates as well. Thank you!


----------



## Maple

texasgal said:


> Just seeing this and want to say I think it's AMAZING that you go so far as to do a spa mud mask facial for your horses.
> 
> Simply amazing..
> 
> ]


Thanks for pointing that out - she's putting the rest of us to shame here


----------



## texasgal

Maple said:


> Thanks for pointing that out - she's putting the rest of us to shame here


I know .. and just think of how beautiful this filly's face will be when she sheds to reveal the working of this facial.

I wonder what her special ingredients are ??

:lol:


----------



## Maple

texasgal said:


> I know .. and just think of how beautiful this filly's face will be when she sheds to reveal the working of this facial.
> 
> I wonder what her special ingredients are ??
> 
> :lol:


haha Looking at it.... I think there may be a bit of water involved?? Can't be sure of the other secret ingredients - SM care to share? I'd love Bandit to get the same treatment


----------



## texasgal

Yes, and we need to know what consistency before applying ... and how long to leave on before removing. Do we rinse it off or leave it until it dries and scrape/brush it off?

So many questions .. I hope she'll share her secrets.


----------



## Boo Walker

Oh that mud feels soooo good on that itchy shedding coat! She sure has a great personality!


----------



## EquineBovine

Awesome! How did you go about teaching her to tie?


----------



## smrobs

LOL, you guys are killin me :rofl:.

You'd have to ask Talyn about the ingredients as she mixed it herself and even applied it herself. She did need some help with the removal though...since she lacks opposable thumbs :wink:. Best to leave it until it's dried, not that it makes it more effective, but the removal isn't quite as messy.

Army wife, she only pulled back once. I guess she figured that if going forward back and forth didn't get her loose, maybe going backward would. She pulled for a couple of seconds, jumped forward, and didn't pull again.

EB, I made sure she was giving to the halter from every direction, leading well, backing up, turning, etc. Then, it was just as simple as tying the knot.


Worked with her a bit yesterday on sending and lunging with the bareback pad on. No buck, no freak out, nothing except a bit of a ****y look. I just stayed inside the barn since I was only asking for a walk and there is still a huge puddle in my round pen.

Good news is, when she actually levels out and moves rounded with her head on the vertical, her neck looks decent. I didn't get any good pix of it because she would only do it sporadically, but the potential is there.

Yeah, does anyone really need 3 guesses to figure out what she's thinking? LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I actually snorted at the look on her face in that first pic!!

"Yep. It's official. Imma kill you."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17

smrobs said:


> LOL, you guys are killin me :rofl:.
> 
> You'd have to ask Talyn about the ingredients as she mixed it herself and even applied it herself. She did need some help with the removal though...since she lacks opposable thumbs :wink:. Best to leave it until it's dried, not that it makes it more effective, but the removal isn't quite as messy.
> 
> Army wife, she only pulled back once. I guess she figured that if going forward back and forth didn't get her loose, maybe going backward would. She pulled for a couple of seconds, jumped forward, and didn't pull again.
> 
> EB, I made sure she was giving to the halter from every direction, leading well, backing up, turning, etc. Then, it was just as simple as tying the knot.
> 
> 
> Worked with her a bit yesterday on sending and lunging with the bareback pad on. No buck, no freak out, nothing except a bit of a ****y look. I just stayed inside the barn since I was only asking for a walk and there is still a huge puddle in my round pen.
> 
> Good news is, when she actually levels out and moves rounded with her head on the vertical, her neck looks decent. I didn't get any good pix of it because she would only do it sporadically, but the potential is there.
> 
> Yeah, does anyone really need 3 guesses to figure out what she's thinking? LOL


 
BAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That's great. You have to put that in the Mare Glare thread! I think that expression beats them all.


----------



## EquineBovine

She is going to kill you in your sleep by smothering you with that pad hehehe


----------



## egrogan

smrobs said:


>


I'm not sure if I've ever actually seen a horse roll her eyes before. This is one special girl.


----------



## Critter sitter

lol that look on her face " I am so done with this BS"


----------



## texasgal

Somewhere, in my not-to-distant memory, is big huge open spaces, mom, dad, cousins (mom and dad WERE cousins) .. and NO HUMANS!


----------



## Maple

Holy mother of.....!!! That face! Somebody needs to start a caption contest. I am laughin my butt off here lol. Watch your back SM, just when you least expect it she *will* get you!


----------



## Army wife

"What the *&$# is the point here?!"


----------



## Almond Joy

Subbing... That last pic is hilarious! "Will be great kids horse... If you ignore her facial expressions."


----------



## csimkunas6

smrobs, shes looking really good! I think you got a good one for sure!


----------



## Tayz

Shes soo pretty and soo cute love the stare


----------



## smrobs

Well, little Miss Priss had another first today. Since she's been doing so well about letting me just walk up and halter her in the smaller pen, I decided it was time to re-introduce her to a herd environment.

I was kinda hoping it would be a bit more eventful than it was LOL. I dumped her out into the smaller paddock with Dobe, John, Bess, Tiny, and Taz has been out there since the other day when he crashed my pasture fence twice :evil:.

Anyway, led her out there, had a touch of difficulty getting her to go through the gate because there is a huge puddle right there, but with a bit of patience, she came right on. Within about 3 minutes of being out there, she got popped by the fence so she knows what that's all about now LOL.

Anyway, here are a few pictures of the rather uneventful turnout. The big horses put on a bit of a show with the running circles and John did some bucking and farting, but nothing else.

Ugh, pictures taking forever, coming soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Did ya catch pics of Big John bucking and farting? Because that would seriously make my day!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Okay, finally, but in no particular order....
more coming later...


----------



## smrobs

Okay, a few more. I have to re-size them individually and it takes for-e-ver. So, some of them may be huge but I'll get them re-sized eventually :evil:
































































And, just some various pix of other horses out there with her...


----------



## smrobs

This is the only picture I got of John bucking and I cut off his legs because I was looking at him instead of looking at my camera screen :?.









Taz decided he wanted to be a mud monster...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> This is the only picture I got of John bucking and I cut off his legs because I was looking at him instead of looking at my camera screen :?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz decided he wanted to be a mud monster...


OMG!!! I don't care if his legs were cut off...that pic of John is GREAT!!!!! Totally made my day!!

And Taz makes an adorable mud monster. ;-)

I also love the pic in the previous post of John running through the water away from you at an angle to the camera. I have a similar one of Aires, just no water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

Absolutely lovely. Dobe is a great babysitter. Big John is really cool and Taz is also fun.
Ok, my weakness is black horses... and ones with great markings like Talyn


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Dobe is doing such a good job! Love the pic of John, cut off or not.


----------



## enh817

Love the picture of Dobe cuddling with his baby girl!! <3


----------



## Cherrij

Whats wrong with this picture? 5 days no updates and this thread has already gone to PAGE 2!!!! that is not good.
What Mischief are Talyn, Dobe, Taz and Big John up to? And all the rest? 
huh Smorbs? We wanna know!


----------



## MsBHavin

Beautiful!


----------



## Maple

Cherrij said:


> Whats wrong with this picture? 5 days no updates and this thread has already gone to PAGE 2!!!! that is not good.
> What Mischief are Talyn, Dobe, Taz and Big John up to? And all the rest?
> huh Smorbs? We wanna know!


I know... it's like she thinks they are her horses... does she not know we all claimed ownership of at least 1 of Talyn's hairs??? SM, we want pics of our filly :lol:


----------



## WesternTale

bad choice keeping us waitinggg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL, nothing new to really report, she's just been enjoying life out there in the paddock. Keeps getting easier and easier to catch (no longer have to ease around her and coax her close with treats). No new pictures really as there hasn't been much that's been picture worthy LOL.


----------



## smrobs

Did notice something interesting today. Even though she's got the big blaze that goes down the front of her nose and the big white spot on her chin, her lips themselves are actually black LOL.

Here are a few new pictures (I can't remember which ones I took today and which were taken over the last few days).

It is getting a bit harder to take pictures of her from a mid-distance now as she follows me everywhere.































































She'll even let me walk right up to her from behind (a huge no-no, I know LOL) without so much as a step to walk away.









I'll post some really crappy pictures of her lips as soon as I can. They are close to the bottom of the hundred some odd pictures I've got loading now.


----------



## chubbypony

She is going to be a keeper! She seems quite attached to you. :3


----------



## smrobs

Okey-dokey 

Here's her funky black Betty Boop lipstick LOL




































And, little miss Grumpy-Gus (she wasn't pinning her ears at me, it was directed at Tiny, the mule behind her)


----------



## smrobs

:rofl: I missed one of my favorites.

Shows how she felt about me chasing her face around with my camera trying to get good pictures of her lips LOL.


----------



## Casey02

She is doing so good, I cant believe how far you have come with her in such a short amount of time. I absolutely am in love with her!


----------



## Casey02

>


"Brother...is that you?" ahahaha :lol:





>


"Love me"

And im sorry I don't care whose horse it is I love pictures of there lips! It makes me want to give them a kiss :wink:



>


----------



## Delfina

Is that a pasture or a lake? :lol:

And boy am I jealous... I would give anything to have enough water to make puddles.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, Delf, it's actually dried up quite a bit and it's smaller now than it was. The last few weeks is the first time in over 2 years we've had standing water here. We actually have grass!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Grass means summer cattle


----------



## Delfina

Grass!?? What is grass??

It's so bad here that when we got 4" of snow the other week and it melted in less than a day, we didn't even have mud. It literally just soaked right in and we were back to acres of dirt, dust and some brown stuff that may or may not have been grass. 

I'd give anything to have a pasture full of filthy, muddy horses.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I hear ya! we are the same way, it's like a kitty litter box here too.


----------



## SoldOnGaited

I LOVE this pic with Dobe photo-bombing :rofl: He's too cute! 

Great work with her. She's all mush in your hands now. Sweet girl.


----------



## EquineBovine

Eeee! Love her lips! :rofl: perfect!


----------



## Failbhe

Is her mane lying down a little better now after you braided it? Kind of looks that way. 

Loving all the pics!


----------



## PreciousPony

Omg she's SO cute!


----------



## smrobs

Chick, I just hope we keep getting moisture so we can keep the cattle all summer this year. Last year, we had _some_ rain in the late winter and the grass looked like it was starting to come in, so we got the cattle, then didn't see another drop of moisture and ended up having to cake the yearlings for weeks before shipping them out.

SOG, I believe that's mainly due to her temperament, she's just got a really level head on her, but thank you anyway .

Failbhe, yes! It's laying down a lot better now. Still not great in the front, but I think it will lay on down as it gets longer. I didn't want to turn her out with the braids so I took them out just before putting her in there.


----------



## COWCHICK77

smrobs said:


> Chick, I just hope we keep getting moisture so we can keep the cattle all summer this year. Last year, we had _some_ rain in the late winter and the grass looked like it was starting to come in, so we got the cattle, then didn't see another drop of moisture and ended up having to cake the yearlings for weeks before shipping them out.


Oh geez! Start doing your rain dance! LOL!
Hopefully we ALL get some rain and more snow in the mountains! I have been hearing of people turning out early, but if we don't get anymore moisture there won't be enough feed to keep them up all the way through the summer. I am also hearing rumors of CA drying up all ready :-(


----------



## smrobs

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Believe me, I'm dancing all over the place, praying to any and all Gods that might be listening, and even telling everyone that I don't mind another few feet of snow LOL.

Anything to make the universe maybe keep sending our weekly showers (supposed to get some more tomorrow :happydance


----------



## Maple

Just wanna say.... I'm willing to donate any and all rain to those who want it! Keep those bloody rain dances away from here please, I would love to have one solid week where I do NOT require wellies! 

For some reason my autocorrect kept trying to change wellies to willies! haha!


----------



## Roadyy

I am to the point of pumping my pond down half way just to drain my yard! We had rain 2 days this week and another storm through this morning. I had to get permission from the land owner behind me to go through their pasture in order to get hay into my pasture. My yard is more like a mud bogg from the deep saturation and I'm ready for the dryer weather.


----------



## EquineBovine

Any more piccies?! D


----------



## smrobs

Just got a few new pictures, not a whole lot. I caught her up today and did some work with the shedding blade. All of mine finally started shedding again in earnest just the other day so she's looking a bit moth-eaten at the moment.

She's definitely going to shed out darker though...typical brown LOL.

Relaxing while being watched over by big brothers


















"No, don't look at me, I'm ugly"









And, I tried turning her out to eat some fresh grass....but she wasn't interested. I guess Dobe gets to teach her that soon as well.


















She met Pokey for the first time









and was not impressed LOL









She's going to have some serious hair when she's grown. Her tail is already so thick and heavy....


















I'm still wondering if there's a dorsal stripe hiding in there somewhere.


----------



## Chevaux

smrobs - you are too UNKIND - there's no pictures!!


----------



## smrobs

Huh, I know they didn't work the first time I posted...so I went back in and edited the post with the working img links.

They work for me now.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I can see them, she's adorable!!


----------



## Chevaux

Very good!!!


----------



## EquineBovine

Yey photos!!! Awesome! She's such a diva haha beautiful


----------



## TWHforever

she's too cute. she's soo lucky to have you. i love her "moth eaten" photos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom

She's gonna be a looker!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hopie22

What is her story?? Im reading everyone saying her circumstance?? Just wondering what happened??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm gonna come steal Pokey, Rafe, and John. Just giving you a head's-up. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL, Drafty, you'd probably bring Pokey and John back within just a few minutes :wink:.

Hopie, her story can be seen in these threads
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/hmm-decisions-decisions-lol-135381/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/wild-horses-potential-prospect-%2Avery-pic-135599/


----------



## smrobs

Okay, so finally managed to hook up with the farrier yesterday so she had her first experience with someone other than me touching her.

For the most part, she did really well. Only tried to pull away a couple of times at first when he'd make a really sudden move or a loud noise. I adore my farrier too, he was so patient with her and by the end, she was standing there completely relaxed.

She was the last one he did and it was dang near dark by the time he got done so I did find out that camera flashes don't mean a dang thing to her LOL.









Sniffing his head and wondering who the heck he was


















The wind had suddenly started to come up and we were all getting sandblasted. She stood, but she clearly didn't like it :wink:.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Good girl, Talyn!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Great pics!, when do we get another update? ;-)


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Where do you get her from?! She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! Aaahhhhhh jealous!!!!!


----------



## EliRose

I think I'm in love O.O


----------



## DraftDreamer

She's pretty! I love blue eyes.


----------



## smrobs

Nothing to update really. Other than spending a few minutes scratching on her daily, I've not done anything with her since her visit with farrier. I've simply not had the time LOL.

She's still just happy as can be out with Dobe and the big horses, but I'm seriously considering putting her in the big pasture so that she'd have some room to run and access to green grass.

Haven't gotten any new pictures recently either...unfortunately.


----------



## Evansk

OK... a friendly bump reminder..that it has been almost two weeks with no update or even a picture! :lol:


----------

